# Police: 8-year-old accidentally shoots his mother at college baseball game



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://sports.yahoo.com/police-8-y...other-at-college-baseball-game-045915020.html


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The owner of the gun is 76 years old. He likely forgot it was there. I'm 66 & I don't trust my memory. My gun is either in a quick-access lock box or I'm wearing it.


----------

